

Crowdfund your purchases on Amazon.com - d3x
http://i.crowdfunded.it

======
d3x
I made this to help people crowdfund their birthday gifts, x-mas presents
etc...

1\. find products

2\. add to cart

3\. checkout

Using stripe for CC processing, heroku, rails 3 etc... Creating a payment api
for social payments next.

~~~
inanedrivel
What was your experience integrating with stripe?

